# Relative Motion…



## valvanuz (Feb 4, 2012)

One of my friends, a Harbor pilot just told me a good one:

A few days ago, he had to bring-in a very large and fancy cruiseship. Perfect conditions: daylight, crisp and sunny morning, no wind, no tide. The bridge team is totally focused on instruments during the maneuvering. As the ship slows down and gets closer to the pier, everybody is still stuck on their screens. The ship is very close now.

Assistant Watch Officer, watching his instruments, announces: _The ship has stopped._
Watch Officer, watching his instruments: _Confirmed, the ship has stopped.
_Pilot, on the bridge wing: _The ship is still moving forward._

Captain and WO look up at the Pilot in disbelief. My friend waves them to the wing.

As he gets to wing, the WO totally surprised: _Oh! The buildings are moving…_


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I am convinced that all these screens used today, be it ships or industrial plants etc., have a hidden component that sucks the common sense out of people!
Gave me a laugh, good one!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

[Oh! The buildings are moving…

Wasn't an American port, was it? Mobile perhaps....


----------



## Vital Sparks (Sep 19, 2007)

sounds more like true motion to me, I'll get my coat (*))


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Whatever happened to Mk1 Eyeball?


----------

